# Alles zum Thema Reisemobil, WOMO, Kastenwagen, Camping etc.



## stuk (25. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich bald auch zu den Wohnmobilern gehöre, mache ich mal diesen Thread auf....

Was vergleichbares habe ich hier nicht gefunden und einen  MTBspezifischen Austausch findet man woanders auch ehr selten.

Hier sollten Tipps und Tricks, Fotos, Empfehlungen, Erfahrungen und Warnungen vor Camping-/Stellplätzen, etc. stehen.

z.B.:

welcher Innenträger für die Garage?
Basteltipps für den Selbstausbau.
Wie entlaste ich den Heckträger beim Kastenwagen?

usw.

Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf unseren baldigen ca. 7Meter TI und werden dann ab 2018 viel in den Alpen, Trentino, Finale aber auch in der Eifel und im Sauerland, in der Pfalz und auch mal zum nicht biken an der Nord/Ostsee sein.

mfg


----------



## frittenullnull (25. Oktober 2017)

stuk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich bald auch zu den Wohnmobilern gehöre, mache ich mal diesen Thread auf....
> 
> ...


super thema  freu ich mich schon auf viele tipps.
zum thema trentino – waren damals direkt am molveno seh auf dem campingplatz und fanden es super!
http://www.campingmolveno.it/lang/D...molveno_dolomiten,5/camperstellplatz,21.html#

zum lift ist es da auch nicht weit und dann kann man die ganzen "bear trails" wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (25. Oktober 2017)

da sind wir schon zwei.
ja Molveno ist für 2018 schon gesetzt. werden wir wohl mit ein paar Tage am Lago und Kirchberg verknüpfen. 
Bei 1000KM bis zum Lago oder auch zum Molveno lohnen sich paar Stops mehr....


----------



## mw.dd (25. Oktober 2017)

Super Idee - wenn wir uns auf Stellplatzthemen beschränken.


stuk schrieb:


> Basteltipps für den Selbstausbau.
> Wie entlaste ich den Heckträger beim Kastenwagen?


Ich würde allerdings vorschlagen, die nicht MTB-spezifischen  Themen im Wohnmobil- oder Kastenwagenforum abzuhandeln, das ufert hier sonst schnell aus.


----------



## stuk (25. Oktober 2017)

klar wir sollten nicht über Vorzelte und welcher Grill zu welcher Markise passt diskitieren
aber Dinge wie man einen alten Heckträger mit Regenrinnen auch plusbikekompatibel macht


----------



## Ventoux. (25. Oktober 2017)

Gratuliere zu Deinem Entschluss, ebenfalls mit dem Camper unterwegs zu sein.






Ich bin nun schon längere Zeit so unterwegs und habe viele Gegenden erreicht und viel erlebt, sei es alleine oder mit Kollegen.
Viel Spass wünsche ich.


----------



## frittenullnull (25. Oktober 2017)

ist echt ein großes thema, aber man wird sehen wohin sich das ganze entwickelt 
find es schade, dass es sich in vielen bikeregion gar nicht mehr lohn zu campen. 
bei angeboten wie z.B. saalbach mit der joker card kommt man mit einer ferienwohnung meist günstiger weg.

ich fände es auch sehr interessant wenn man hier mehr über mögliche stellplätze in den bergen erfährt


----------



## stuk (25. Oktober 2017)

camping saalbach inkl. jokercard
http://www.camping-saalbach.at/
allein wegen der aussicht werden wir dahin!!!


----------



## freetourer (25. Oktober 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> super thema  freu ich mich schon auf viele tipps.
> zum thema trentino – waren damals direkt am molveno seh auf dem campingplatz und fanden es super!
> http://www.campingmolveno.it/lang/D...molveno_dolomiten,5/camperstellplatz,21.html#
> 
> zum lift ist es da auch nicht weit und dann kann man die ganzen "bear trails" wärmstens empfehlen!



Ich frage mich gerade warum ich noch nie am Lago di Molveno war. 

Am Gardasee war ich dagegen ja schon ca. 20-30 Mal.

Gibt es zu diesen "bear trails" noch mehr Infos? - Ist das eher ein Shuttlegebiet mit angelegten Trails?


----------



## Tatü (25. Oktober 2017)

Habt ihr eure Bikes immer draussen am Fahrradträger oder passen die auch in einen umgebauten Bus?


----------



## stuk (25. Oktober 2017)

Das ist der Hauptgrund für uns einen teilintegrierten zu nehmen. Riesengarage für die bikes. So schläft es sich entspannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (25. Oktober 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade warum ich noch nie am Lago di Molveno war.
> 
> Am Gardasee war ich dagegen ja schon ca. 20-30 Mal.
> 
> Gibt es zu diesen "bear trails" noch mehr Infos? - Ist das eher ein Shuttlegebiet mit angelegten Trails?



Genau das frag ich mich auch....aber ohne womo ist man nicht so flexible gewesen.

Ist ein tourengebiet mit liftunterstützung und trails der superenduroseries
https://www.outdooractive.com/mobile/de/mtb-touren/molveno/mtb-touren-in-molveno/1455924/


----------



## frittenullnull (26. Oktober 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade warum ich noch nie am Lago di Molveno war.
> 
> Am Gardasee war ich dagegen ja schon ca. 20-30 Mal.
> 
> Gibt es zu diesen "bear trails" noch mehr Infos? - Ist das eher ein Shuttlegebiet mit angelegten Trails?


ich find die gegend da unten hammer!
die bear line ist nur eine route auf den unzähligen trails. es können sowohl normale touren gemacht werden oder lifts benutz werden.
ich ziehe hier die lifts vor, da die trails so fein sind, dass ich in dem fall keine zeit mit hochkurbeln verschwenden möchte…

hier bekommst du infos:
http://www.dolomitipaganellabike.com/trentino/de/route/mappa

wir waren vor 2 jahren dort. damals waren die karten für die trails noch nicht fertig und wir fast allein unterwegs. jetzt wird es sicher mehr geworden sien… aber sicherlich noch weniger als in den bekannten regionen


----------



## mw.dd (26. Oktober 2017)

Tatü schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Bikes immer draussen am Fahrradträger oder passen die auch in einen umgebauten Bus?



Ich weiß nicht, was Du mit "umgebautem Bus" meinst. In einem 6m-Kasten mit Doppelquerbett hinten jedenfalls ist das mit Aufwand verbunden und man hat dann keinen Platz mehr für die anderen Dinge, die man braucht.


----------



## frittenullnull (26. Oktober 2017)

Tatü schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Bikes immer draussen am Fahrradträger oder passen die auch in einen umgebauten Bus?


da ich nur einen T5 ohne aufstelldach habe, sind die bike immer auf dem uebler ständer auf der anhängerkublung.
gesichert wird mit zwei abus schlössern. habe die bikes über die hausrat europaweit versichert.
hätte sie aber trotzdem lieber im bus!


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2017)

Tatü schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Bikes immer draussen am Fahrradträger oder passen die auch in einen umgebauten Bus?



Habe einen von Zooom, da können die Bikes nachts rein...

Am normalen Camping schließe ich die idR aber einfach mit dicken Schlössern an. Vielleicht nicht grad am Gardasee, bis jetzt toi toi toi.

Wenn ich am Camping Schiss habe,  dann kommen sie abgeschlossen auf den Heckträger, da werde ich wach, wenn einer dran rumfummelt...

Grüße


----------



## Skwal (26. Oktober 2017)

Pössl Roadstar 600 Revolution

Hinten ein Längsbett welches sich elektrisch hochfahren lässt.

Bequemes Verladen der Räder, mit ausgebautem VR lässt sich das Bett dann auf ca 10cm über “Normalhöhe“ absenken, und man kann über der Garage schlafen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (26. Oktober 2017)

So der tec teilintegrierte mit Riesengarage unterm Bett und fahrradträger für die kloräder ist bestellt.
Die saison kann kommen.....


----------



## Tatü (26. Oktober 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Habe einen von Zooom, da können die Bikes nachts rein...



Ist das dann der Nissan?
Die Größe ist ja wirklich alltagstauglich. 
Kann man so etwas auch leihen?

Der Pössl 600 ist mir schon etwas zu groß.


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2017)

Tatü schrieb:


> Ist das dann der Nissan?
> Die Größe ist ja wirklich alltagstauglich.
> Kann man so etwas auch leihen?
> 
> Der Pössl 600 ist mir schon etwas zu groß.



Ne,
fahre den Berlingo Zooom. Noch etwas kürzer, für die Innenstadt ideal, aber halt innen etwas weniger Raum als ein T5/Co...

Die Webseite ist neu, da ist der Berlingo nicht mehr drauf...

Den NV200 kann man mW nicht leihen, aber du könntest bei hochdachkombi.de mal fragen, ob einer in deiner Gegend herumfährt.

Grüße


----------



## Ventoux. (31. Oktober 2017)

Übrigens wurde das Thema hier schon ausführlich behandelt.


----------



## stuk (31. Oktober 2017)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde das Thema hier schon ausführlich behandelt.



Jau gesehen, aber irgendwie ging es da nur noch um das jeweilige Fahrzeug des Besitzers und nicht über Plätze mit trailanbindung, bikespezifische Lösungen,  etc.


----------



## stuk (3. November 2017)

mal eine Frage vom Einsteiger...
Wie regelt Ihr das mit dem Trinkwasser für den Touren-Rucksack auf den Campingplätz im Süden (Finale, Gardasee etc.)
Tank fürs Reisemobil ist mir klar, sollte hier auch nicht diskutiert werden, aber für unterwegs ??? Gibt es auf den Plätzen dort sauberes Trinkwasser oder sollte man sich was im Supermarkt holen...denke aber bei 2mal2-Liter ist das pro Tag auch keine Lösung. 
(im Appartment hatte ich da kaum Bedenken, da teilweise Filteranlagen eingebaut waren)


----------



## decay (3. November 2017)

Gibt so Flaschen mit Wasser im Supermarkt zu kaufen, ist natürlich kostenintensiv .

Habe auch gehört man kann fast überall nach Trinkwasser fragen und teilweise kommt es aus Hähnen. In der Schweiz und Italien gibts viele Brunnen.


----------



## frittenullnull (3. November 2017)

stuk schrieb:


> mal eine Frage vom Einsteiger...
> Wie regelt Ihr das mit dem Trinkwasser für den Touren-Rucksack auf den Campingplätz im Süden (Finale, Gardasee etc.)
> Tank fürs Reisemobil ist mir klar, sollte hier auch nicht diskutiert werden, aber für unterwegs ??? Gibt es auf den Plätzen dort sauberes Trinkwasser oder sollte man sich was im Supermarkt holen...denke aber bei 2mal2-Liter ist das pro Tag auch keine Lösung.
> (im Appartment hatte ich da kaum Bedenken, da teilweise Filteranlagen eingebaut waren)


ich hatte in finale stilles wasser dabei und dort auch noch welches gekauft für die trinkblase.
als ich dann mit guide unterwegs war meinte er an jedem brunnen "hier kann man die flasche füllen"


----------



## Wendo (3. November 2017)

stuk schrieb:


> mal eine Frage vom Einsteiger...
> Wie regelt Ihr das mit dem Trinkwasser für den Touren-Rucksack auf den Campingplätz im Süden (Finale, Gardasee etc.)
> Tank fürs Reisemobil ist mir klar, sollte hier auch nicht diskutiert werden, aber für unterwegs ??? Gibt es auf den Plätzen dort sauberes Trinkwasser oder sollte man sich was im Supermarkt holen...denke aber bei 2mal2-Liter ist das pro Tag auch keine Lösung.
> (im Appartment hatte ich da kaum Bedenken, da teilweise Filteranlagen eingebaut waren)



Hi, ich hatte am Gardasee noch nie Probleme damit. 
Das Wasser von der Frischwasserleitung in den Tank(Womo), von dem in die Blase / Flasche (camperstop/transit, Maroadi, Al Porto usw..) und ich hate nie irgendwas.

Wie es weiter südlich aussieht, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber auch in Finale würde ich es genauso machen.


----------



## stuk (3. November 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Gibt so Flaschen mit Wasser im Supermarkt zu kaufen, ist natürlich kostenintensiv .
> 
> Habe auch gehört man kann fast überall nach Trinkwasser fragen und teilweise kommt es aus Hähnen. In der Schweiz und Italien gibts viele Brunnen.



weiss nicht ob das ganz ernst gemeint war.

aber wenn man nach der Tour neben den üblichen Besorgen noch 4 Flaschen Wasser schleppen muss oder 5 Sechserpacks am Anfang auf Vorrat kauft ist das auch keine Lösung....
Und ob die Hähne und Brunen safe sind war hier die eigentliche Frage.....
aber danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (3. November 2017)

Kauf halt einfach 2-3x6x1,5l stilles Wasser in Flaschen. Das sind dann 24l und nimmt nicht viel Platz weg.
Gibts sicher auch entlang von Autobahnen


----------



## ali1966 (6. November 2017)

Hallo erstmal
Wir sind schon lange mit dem Wohnwagen unterwegs und auf der Suche nach Campingplätzen in NRW wo wir als Anfänger die ein oder andere Route finden.
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für uns.


----------



## sun909 (6. November 2017)

ali1966 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> Wir sind schon lange mit dem Wohnwagen unterwegs und auf der Suche nach Campingplätzen in NRW wo wir als Anfänger die ein oder andere Route finden.
> Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für uns.



Sommer oder Winter?

Wie lang/hoch darf es denn sein und worauf legt ihr noch Wert?

Grüße


----------



## stuk (6. November 2017)

Für Anfänger....trailground Brilon. 
 Schöne flowtour und sofort ein campingplatz nebenan.


----------



## ali1966 (6. November 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sommer oder Winter?
> 
> Wie lang/hoch darf es denn sein und worauf legt ihr noch Wert?
> 
> Grüße


Nicht gerade im Winter und halt für Anfänger.
Wir drehen hier im Münsterland so Runden bis Max. 2 Stunden.


----------



## sun909 (6. November 2017)

Junge,
die Kristallkugel hat Urlaub...

Was ist euch denn wichtig?

Landschaft/Wasser/Kultur/Shopping/Schlemmen/Party/...???


----------



## ali1966 (6. November 2017)

Brilon sieht doch gut aus und der Campingplatz macht nen guten Eindruck


----------



## mw.dd (8. November 2017)

stuk schrieb:


> Wie regelt Ihr das mit dem Trinkwasser für den Touren-Rucksack auf den Campingplätz im Süden (Finale, Gardasee etc.)
> Tank fürs Reisemobil ist mir klar, sollte hier auch nicht diskutiert werden, aber für unterwegs ???



Ich habe bisher europaweit (auch in Rumänien oder Bulgarien) aus jedem Wasserhahn getrunken, wo nicht ausdrücklich "kein Trinkwasser" dran stand und es hat mir nicht geschadet.



stuk schrieb:


> Tank fürs Reisemobil ist mir klar


Silvertex rein; braucht man sowieso. Ein Pad hält bei mir 2 Jahre.


----------



## Denyodp (8. November 2017)

Oh ein Wohnmobil Thread  da schließe ich mich mal an. Auch wenn ich noch gar nicht so oft zum biken mit unserem Kasten unterwegs war. Aber das kann sich ja noch ändern. Wir sind seit ca. 1,5 Jahren mit einem Roadcar R540 unterwegs und haben viel Spaß. Bislang haben wir die deutsche Nordseeküste erkundet. Nächsten Sommer geht es für drei Wochen nach Italien. Ich plane gerade unsere Anreise zur Adria.

Zum Fahrradtransport haben wir uns für einen Standard Anhängerkupplungsträger (Atera Strada DL) entschieden. Dieser kann auch mit montierten Fahrrädern ziemlich weit nach unten abgesängt werden. Das ermöglicht dann das öffnen der Hecktüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (8. November 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher europaweit (auch in Rumänien oder Bulgarien) aus jedem Wasserhahn getrunken, wo nicht ausdrücklich "kein Trinkwasser" dran stand und es hat mir nicht geschadet.
> 
> Silvertex rein; braucht man sowieso. Ein Pad hält bei mir 2 Jahre.



Danke.
So werden wir das auch machen.


----------



## HeikeK (8. November 2017)

ali1966 schrieb:


> Brilon sieht doch gut aus und der Campingplatz macht nen guten Eindruck


Der Campingplatz ist wirklich schön und der Trailground auch, aber sie haben jetzt erstmal Betriebsferien bis 22.12.2017. Wenn du bis ins Sauerland fahren möchtest, bietet sich auch der Trailpark Winterberg an. Wir sind dort immer auf dem http://www.camping-hochsauerland.de/, der liegt direkt an der Route L1 des Trailparks. Vielleicht muss es als Einsteiger ja auch garnicht immer ein Trailpark sein? Dann bietet sich auch die ganze Gegend um die Mosel an, z.B. der Camping http://muehle-vogelsang.de/de/ in Brodenbach, von dort aus kann man schöne Touren am Bach entlang durch Wald fahren. Ich komme ja vom Niederrhein, daher sind wir am Wochenende oft hier in der Umgebung unterwegs, aber mit dem Wohnmobil halt oft auf Stellplätzen und nicht auf dem Campingplatz, aber z.B. der Campingpark Kleve ist auch für Wohnwagen und liegt direkt am Reichswald mit schönen Waldwegen  und Singeltrails. Wir gucken halt meist, welche Region uns als Ziel interessieren würde, suchen einen Camping- oder Stellplatz aus und gucken dann mit Hilfe von Google und Gpsies.com ob es MTB-Touren in der Nähe gibt.


----------



## Joey12345 (8. November 2017)

Guter Thread. 
Bin viel mitm T5 Langer Radstand unterwegs, ohne Aufstelldach. 
Der Lange Radstand sind zwar "nur" 40cm mehr, jeder der sich schonmal intensiver damit beschäftigt hat weiß aber, dass genau das Welten sein können beim Campen 

Wenn Fragen zum Ausbau an sich sind (Liegefläche, Standheizung, Fenster nachträglich einsetzen, Elektrik, Solar, Wasser etc) könenn wir das gerne per PM machen, wird hier sonst wirklich zuviel. 

Molveno:
Waren wir dieses Jahr auf Empfehlung auch auf der Rückfahrt vom Lago. Komplett andere Welt, sind nur 40 Minuten Fahrt, aber vom Massentourismus in die Bergwelt sozusagen. Der Campingplatz direkt am See ist sehr sauber, direkt am See allerdings relativ teuer und fast immer im Schatten. Aber trotzdem zu empehlen. 
Die Trails sind der Hammer und wir waren ende August auch absolut alleine Unterwegs. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad aber besonders wenns nass ist aber definitiv anspruchsvoll. Die Karte bzw. Aufteilung der Touren die dort ausgeschrieben sind muss man erstmal kapieren, dann aber absolut klar. Ich bin einfach in den Bikeshop an der Talstation der Gondel in Molveno und hab mit dem Typen dort gesprochen. Super nett und super hilfsbereit. 
Nur der Bikepark in Fai Paganella war nicht meins. Typisch italienischer Bikepark eben 

Die Bikes transportiere ich immer im Fahrzeug und Schließ die am Abend mit einem langen Stahlseil aus dem Baumark zusammen und zusätzlich werden die noch an die Felge am Auto geschlossen. 
Denk das sollte soweit ausreichen...

Als Stellplatzsuche kann ich auch diese App empfehlen:

http://park4night.com/

Und hier find ich grundsätzlich ganz nett erklärt woraufs uns allen doch ankommt:
https://campofant.com/wohnmobil-frei-stehen/


----------



## NobbyRalph (15. November 2017)

Moing zusammen!
Nachdem wir uns von unserem T4 getrennt haben und jetzt ein neues Womo anschaffen, steht das Thema Bike-Transport ganz oben auf der Liste...
Wir werden einen Ducato Kasten mit den klassischen Hecktüren kaufen. Da ist ja bekanntlich das Thema Rad-Heckträger sehr umstritten.
Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, dass selbst 2 Räder da hinten dran schon die maximale Belastbarkeit der Türe ans Limit bringen, andre wiederum behaupten, es geht auch mit 3 Bikes...

Grundsätzlich gibt es für den Ducato (auch Jumper bzw. Boxer) ja keine Heckträger für 3 Bikes, wäre also eh eine individuelle Bastellösung.
Derzeit denken wir über einen Radträger für die Hängerkupplung nach.
Frage: Gibt's hier Erfahrungen bzgl. Kupplungsträger für 3 (oder auch 4) Bikes?
Wenn ja, her damit, ich bin für alle Tips, Anregungen etc. offen!
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. November 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Moing zusammen!
> Nachdem wir uns von unserem T4 getrennt haben und jetzt ein neues Womo anschaffen, steht das Thema Bike-Transport ganz oben auf der Liste...
> Wir werden einen Ducato Kasten mit den klassischen Hecktüren kaufen. Da ist ja bekanntlich das Thema Rad-Heckträger sehr umstritten.
> Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, dass selbst 2 Räder da hinten dran schon die maximale Belastbarkeit der Türe ans Limit bringen, andre wiederum behaupten, es geht auch mit 3 Bikes...
> ...



Guggst du Beitrag #36

Oh ein Wohnmobil Thread  da schließe ich mich mal an. Auch wenn ich noch gar nicht so oft zum biken mit unserem Kasten unterwegs war. Aber das kann sich ja noch ändern. Wir sind seit ca. 1,5 Jahren mit einem Roadcar R540 unterwegs und haben viel Spaß. Bislang haben wir die deutsche Nordseeküste erkundet. Nächsten Sommer geht es für drei Wochen nach Italien. Ich plane gerade unsere Anreise zur Adria.

Zum Fahrradtransport haben wir uns für einen Standard Anhängerkupplungsträger (Atera Strada DL) entschieden. Dieser kann auch mit montierten Fahrrädern ziemlich weit nach unten abgesängt werden. Das ermöglicht dann das öffnen der Hecktüren.


----------



## NobbyRalph (15. November 2017)

@lipper-zipfel 
Danksche für den Hinweis
@Denyodp 
Hast Du den Träger abgesenkt oder angesängt? 
Spass beiseite: Gibt's da ein Foto in Action?
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (15. November 2017)

Als wir uns noch für einen Kastenwagen interessierten sagte ein Händler mir das am besten ein Träger mit Rahmenverlängerung wäre,
Notfalls einen auf der AHK wenn vorhanden oder Heckträger mit Spanngurten nach oben an der anderen Tür abspannen um die Schaniere zu enlasten. Dabei aber niemals die Räder bei geöffneter Tür dranlassen......


----------



## Denyodp (16. November 2017)

Moin!

Ich muss mal nach einem Foto von meinem abgefackelten Träger suchen ;-) . Ansonsten kann ich nur diesen Thread empfehlen: https://www.kastenwagenforum.de/forum/threads/atera-strada-dl3-evo-3-vario-3-und-hecktueren.27097/

Der Atera Strada DL 3 ist wohl der einzige AHK Träger bei dem es möglich ist trotz montierter Räder die Hecktüren zu öffnen. Zumindest wenn man die passende AHK hat. In der Praxis kommt es immer auch darauf an wie der Kasten steht. Wenn er gerade steht kriege ich tatsächlich beide Türen auf, steht er aber nach hinten in einer "Kuhle" klappt es nicht mehr so gut.

Im Prinzip gibt es drei Möglichkeiten zum Bike Transport. AHK Träger, Träger an der Tür montiert und dann so ein System von SAWIKO. Tür Träger viel sofort raus. Spätestes bei drei Rädern ist die Gefahr zu groß das die Scharniere/Tür sich verziehen. Und es verführt ja quasi dazu die Tür bei montierten Rädern zu öffnen. Das SAWIKO System war uns zu teuer. Also blieb die Lösung mit der AHK. Hier kann man den Träger auch mal an einem PKW nutzen.

Zum Thema Wohnmbil und MTB. Ich werde im Frühjahr für ein Wochenende in die Eifel düsen. Rund um den Nürburgring biken, dabei nen VLN Lauf angucken und Abends lecker Bierchen und Grillfleisch. Für so Aktionen ist nen Kasten einfach super.


----------



## ar_jay (16. November 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Moing zusammen!
> Nachdem wir uns von unserem T4 getrennt haben und jetzt ein neues Womo anschaffen, steht das Thema Bike-Transport ganz oben auf der Liste...
> Wir werden einen Ducato Kasten mit den klassischen Hecktüren kaufen. Da ist ja bekanntlich das Thema Rad-Heckträger sehr umstritten.
> Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, dass selbst 2 Räder da hinten dran schon die maximale Belastbarkeit der Türe ans Limit bringen, andre wiederum behaupten, es geht auch mit 3 Bikes...
> ...



Servus, 
die Kupplungsträger haben bei Flügeltüren einen großen Nachteil, die Türen lassen sich nicht öffnen man muss immer den Träger abmontieren, die erste Halterung fürs Bike fällt meistens auch raus wenn man breite Lenker fährt. Zumindest bei mir liegt der Lenker dann an der Heckscheibe an. 

Der nächste Kasten wird bei mir ein H3 mit langem Radstand. Hinten kommt dann ne Fahhradgarage rein und drüber das Bett


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. November 2017)

ar_jay schrieb:


> Servus,
> die Kupplungsträger haben bei Flügeltüren einen großen Nachteil, die Türen lassen sich nicht öffnen man muss immer den Träger abmontieren, die erste Halterung fürs Bike fällt meistens auch raus wenn man breite Lenker fährt. Zumindest bei mir liegt der Lenker dann an der Heckscheibe an.
> 
> Der nächste Kasten wird bei mir ein H3 mit langem Radstand. Hinten kommt dann ne Fahhradgarage rein und drüber das Bett



Servus!
Danke für Deine Einschätzung. Die Thematik bzgl. eines evtl. zu breiten Lenkers ist klar, das Risiko hat man halt.
Wobei ich dazu noch nicht allzu viele Stimmen gehört habe.
Das Öffnen der Hecktüren ist für mich absolut zweitrangig. Wenn ich etwas aus dem Kofferraum brauche, stehe ich irgendwo, wo ich die Bikes sowieso schon abgeladen habe. Das war die letzten 18 Jahre so und wird sich neicht ändern, egal welches Auto. Somit ist das Abkippen des Trägers für mich eine Option, die die Kaufentscheidung nicht beeinflussen wird.
Mir geht's hier in erster Linie um allgemeine Erfahrungen mit den Kupplungsträgern
MFG


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. November 2017)

Der wäre doch ideal.
Dann spielt die Lenkerbreite auch keine Rolle mehr, du brauchst die Bergräder nur übereinander reinzulegen und kannst losfahren.

http://www.myhuntingshop.de/eurohun...WGi9YpvM0Tj81gIlPh5wCA1HTQD0UZdkaAmfWEALw_wcB


Wenns dann laut klappern sollte:

http://www.myhuntingshop.de/eurohunt-spypoint-hearing-protection-eem2-24-camo.html


----------



## mw.dd (16. November 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Das Öffnen der Hecktüren ist für mich absolut zweitrangig. Wenn ich etwas aus dem Kofferraum brauche, stehe ich irgendwo, wo ich die Bikes sowieso schon abgeladen habe.



Hm. Was ist mit Zwischenübernachtung, bei der man mal schnell Campingtisch und Stühle braucht? Oder Gasflaschentausch auf dem Parkplatz vom Supermarkt (der Gaskasten ist bei den Kastenwagen meistens vom Heck aus zugänglich)? Bierkiste verstauen?


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. November 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hm. Was ist mit Zwischenübernachtung, bei der man mal schnell Campingtisch und Stühle braucht? Oder Gasflaschentausch auf dem Parkplatz vom Supermarkt (der Gaskasten ist bei den Kastenwagen meistens vom Heck aus zugänglich)? Bierkiste verstauen?



Bei einer Zwischenübernachtung brauche ich keine Möbel aus dem Kofferraum. Der Kasten hat ja volle Wohnausstattung.
Gasflaschen (2) sind von innen zugänglich (und werden auch nicht zufällig leer). Bier wird meistens aus Dosen gesoffen bzw. für zwischendurch / unterwegs passen einige Flaschen in den Kühlschrank

Alles keine Argumente. Im Kofferraum ist nur Gerödel für'n Campingplatz / Stellplatz, wenn man sich eh häuslich niederlässt.

Mich interessieren nur Erfahrungen in Bezug auf den Träger an sich (Stabilität, Verzurren der Bikes, Scheuern Räder aneinander, weil die Schienen zu eng beinander sind, Haltbarkeit, Elektrik etc.)
Klappmechanismus ist nicht wichtig (auch wenn's die Meisten eh haben)


----------



## mw.dd (16. November 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Bei einer Zwischenübernachtung brauche ich keine Möbel aus dem Kofferraum. Der Kasten hat ja volle Wohnausstattung.
> Gasflaschen (2) sind von innen zugänglich (und werden auch nicht zufällig leer). Bier wird meistens aus Dosen gesoffen bzw. für zwischendurch / unterwegs passen einige Flaschen in den Kühlschrank



Habe ja nicht gesagt, das man sich nicht arrangieren kann - und Bier trinke ich am liebsten aus großen Dosen (die meisten sagen "Fässer")


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. November 2017)

und ich IN großen Dosen


----------



## stuk (21. Januar 2018)

So der Winter wurde genutzt um ein Womo, den mobilen Hausstand, Zubehör zukaufen und alles einzurichten. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden......und die Bikes wirklich in die Garage passen. Sieht schon eng aus mit dem ganzen Campinggedöns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (21. Januar 2018)

Gibt es hier eigentlich eine Empfehlung zum "optimalen" 640er mit Längsbetten? Pössl Roadcruiser, Summit...oder VanTourer...oder vielleicht was ganz anderes?
Das Angebot ist ja gigantisch bei den KaWas!


----------



## stuk (22. Januar 2018)

kawas hatten mir zu wenig Zuladung und das mit den Bikes draußen und an der Tür hat mir nicht so gepasst. Die Schaniere machen das wohl nicht lange mit....
Wurde daher ein TI mit Einzelbetten und 685 Länge. 
ansonsten wäre es wohl ein vantourer geworden.


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. Januar 2018)

stuk schrieb:


> kawas hatten mir zu wenig Zuladung und das mit den Bikes draußen und an der Tür hat mir nicht so gepasst. Die Schaniere machen das wohl nicht lange mit....
> Wurde daher ein TI mit Einzelbetten und 685 Länge.
> ansonsten wäre es wohl ein vantourer geworden.



Kastenwagen + Heckträger an den Türen sollte kein Problem sein, solange man nur 2 Bikes transportieren will.
Aber wer hat schon nur 2 Bikes? 
Hab mich zwischenzeitlich intensiv damit befasst, also wird's bei unserem Kastenwagen definitiv auf eine Lösung mit Träger für die AHK rauslaufen.
Im Detail: Es wird ein Atera Strada Sport M3 - der ist preislich noch einigermassen im Rahmen.

Bei Kastenwagen mit Längsbetten sehe ich das Hauptproblem darin, dass die Autos verdammt lang sein müssen, damit man alles unterbringt.
Wer nicht größer als 1,85m ist, sollte eigentlich aus dem riesigen Angebot mit Querbetten auch was finden können und dann kann man sich auch im Bereich Fahrzeuglänge 5.45m oder 6m orientieren und muss nicht gleich auf die 6.40m Variante schielen.
Den oben erwähnten Radträger darf man da nicht ausser Acht lassen, der ja noch on top kommt...


----------



## mw.dd (22. Januar 2018)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich eine Empfehlung zum "optimalen" 640er mit Längsbetten? Pössl Roadcruiser, Summit...oder VanTourer...oder vielleicht was ganz anderes?
> Das Angebot ist ja gigantisch bei den KaWas!


Die sind am Ende doch eh alle gleich: Gleiche Basis, ähnliche Grundrisse...
Wenn >6m in Frage kommt, würde ich auch lieber auf einen TI gehen, schon wegen der größeren Heckgarage und der größeren Breite im Innenraum (die ist im Betrieb deutlich spürbar).


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. Januar 2018)

Für mich bzw. uns war immer eine Kastenwagen die einzige Option. Ein Blechkleid ist nun mal was andres als ein Pappkarton (übertrieben)
Dafür gehen wir den Kompromiss mit dem etwas engeren Innenraum gerne ein.
Letztlich ist die Wahl des "richtigen" Womos einfach auch Geschmackssache, unabhängig von technischen Daten oder reiner Logik.
Ähnlich wie Farben und Reifen bei Bikes


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. Januar 2018)

Danke für Eure Meinung!

Teilintegrierter oder ä. kommt nicht in Frage...ist für uns zu bullig auch wenn die Breite innen natürlich verlockend ist.
Alltagstauglichkeit sollte gegeben sein, das geht mit einem KaWa deutlichst besser.
Zudem ist ein TI, Alkoven etc. für mich optisch auch eher ein motorisierter Wohnwagen, da spricht mich die Optik eines KaWas auch mehr an. Aber sowas ist ja immer nach Gusto...

Und eh alle gleich...nö. Wenn man z.B beim Malibu mal die Schubladen aufmacht und die Knöpfe rumwabbern...


----------



## mw.dd (23. Januar 2018)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Alltagstauglichkeit sollte gegeben sein, das geht mit einem KaWa deutlichst besser.


Hast Du das mal versucht? M.E.n. ist ein 6m-Kasten alles andere als "alltagstauglich".


singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Und eh alle gleich...nö.


Teilweise sogar aus der gleichen Produktion 
Im Preisbereich der günstigen Kästen, also um die 40.000€, sind die Unterschiede nicht groß. Willst Du was wertiges, musst Du zu La Strada o.ä. - oder noch besser zu einem Individualausbauer wie z.B. Bresler.


----------



## NobbyRalph (23. Januar 2018)

Bresler macht wirklich gutes Zeug - für reiche Leute


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Januar 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hast Du das mal versucht? M.E.n. ist ein 6m-Kasten alles andere als "alltagstauglich".
> 
> Teilweise sogar aus der gleichen Produktion
> Im Preisbereich der günstigen Kästen, also um die 40.000€, sind die Unterschiede nicht groß. Willst Du was wertiges, musst Du zu La Strada o.ä. - oder noch besser zu einem Individualausbauer wie z.B. Bresler.



Nee, hab ich noch nicht versucht. Hab mich auch falsch ausgedrückt. Das ist die Info die ich aus den einschlägigen Foren gewonnen habe.
In erster Linie schreiben die Leute dass es durch die schmalere Bauweise alltagstauglicher wird. Dass ich mit'm 640er nicht mal so eben auf jeden Aldi-Parkplatz komme ist mir schon bewusst.

Und ja, der LaStrada ist wirklich im Hochpreissegment und hebt sich dadurch von Pössl und Co ab. Aber auf der Caravan in Düsseldorf kam das irgendwie gar nicht so rüber...ich fand den locker 5stelligen Mehrpreis nicht gerechtfertigt.
Und die aktuellen Pössl finde ich echt gut verarbeitet. Auch nicht mehr so honigfarbenes Holz, echt schick geworden der aktuelle Kram.

Aber meine Eingangsfrage zielte ja auf Erfahrungswerte hier im Thread ab. Ist immer schwierig die WoMos im Stand zu beurteilen...ich denke da muss man erst mal ein wenig mit unterwegs gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (23. Januar 2018)

Es gibt auch schmale TIs die nur unwesentlich breiter als kawas sind und mit 
Längsbetttetn bei 680 liegen. Und da hat man wieder die Garage. 
Der Pepper von Weinsberg ist da derzeit ein beliebtes Beispiel. 
Aber wie Ralph schon sagte, alles Geschmacksache und zudem eh ein Kompromiss..


----------



## decay (23. Januar 2018)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Bresler macht wirklich gutes Zeug - für reiche Leute



Als wäre jemand, der sich ein Womo kauft arm


----------



## stuk (23. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Als wäre jemand, der sich ein Womo kauft arm


Sind wir eh alle nicht. Wir können froh sein das wir uns ein hobby wie biken leisten können und unsere Freizeit auf Bergen und in Wäldern verbringen dürfen..
Ob ich da tausende von Euros noch für Appartments ausgebe oder diese Kosten halbiere und dafür in meinem Bett schlafe, macht den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. Und wenn ich das womo nach paar Jahren verkaufe hat es kaum einen weiteren Wertverlust. Zumindest kann ich das mit Freiheit Unabhängigkeit und eigenverantwortlicher Hygiene gegenrechnen. Ich mag nicht mehr teure durchgerockte unsaubere Ferienwohnungen buchen.


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Januar 2018)

Ich glaub das kann man eh nicht finanziell bewerten.
In meiner Vorstellung ist das eher so'n Lebensgefühl wie biken. Werde das dieses Jahr erstmalig in Schottland antesten und danach mal schauen ob es irgendwo "Kogong" macht...


----------



## NobbyRalph (23. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Als wäre jemand, der sich ein Womo kauft arm



Arm sind wir hier sicher alle nicht. Aber Bresler-Fahrzeuge sind schon in der finanziellen Oberliga angesidelt. Allerdings bekommt man auch was für sein Geld. Deswegen habe ich auch nicht geschrieben, dass Bresler teuer ist.


----------



## Baitman (24. Januar 2018)

Wir sind seit 4 Jahren mit einem alten WoWa unterwegs. Wir wollten mal die Campingluft schnuppern. Und es gefällt uns... Gerade auch unsere 6 jährige, bald schulpflichtige, Tochter hat viel Spaß auf den Plätzen. Und Urlaub in der Ferienzeit auf die wir dann künftig angewiesen sind, wird etwas erschwinglicher.

Nun ist unser "Zugpferd", ein alter Caddy Diesel schon so in die Jahre gekommen das wir überlegen unseren Fuhrpark neu zu gestalten und auf dem Hof etwas Platz zu schaffen. Anstatt 2 PKW´s und Wowa, überlegen wir uns ein WoMo und nen kleineren PKW anzuschaffen, Vielleicht dazu noch nen Roller... ;-)

Wir kennen uns halt mal so überhaubt nicht damit aus. Wissen nur das wir auf die Nasszelle und Waschbecken verzichten können. Haben wir im WoWa nie genutzt, und Waschbecken in der Küche reicht aus.

Das WoMo sollte nicht zu groß sein, da ich damit bei Schmuddelwetter auch mal auf die Arbeit fahre. Man kann ja mit einem Vorzelt das nicht mit dem WoMo verbunden ist, Wohnraum schaffen. Ausserdem möchten wir im Urlaub auf dem Campingplatz auch noch die Möglichkeit haben mit dem WoMo in der Umgebung Tagesauflüge zu machen. Unser Budget sind leider nur 10.000-12.000, habe da bisher nur "Mist" gefunden. 

1. Wann ist denn der beste Zeitpunkt des Kaufs? Ich denke im Frühling werden die Preise anziehen...
2. Gibts sowas wie den Golf unter den WoMo? Welche Mobile haben in unserem Budget das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? Falls es da nichts gibt was zu empfehlen wäre, wiviel muss ich für was "vernünftiges" auf den Tisch legen?
3. Auf was muss geachtet werden das die Unterhaltskosten nicht zu hoch sind?


Oder bin ich hier in dem Thread verkehrt? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo Baitman!
Du bist hier mehr oder weniger richtig 
Welches Fahrzeug nun für Eure Ansprüche das Richtige ist, kann Dir auf die Schnelle sicher keiner sagen und es wird für Dich / Euch auf eine langwierige Recherche rauslaufen.
Ich kann Dir nur wünschen, dass Du in einer Region lebst, wo es im Umkreis viele Womo-Händler gibt und Ihr Euch viel anschauen könnt.
(Wir mussten für unser Auto 650km fahren...)
ABER eins kann ich Dir ganz sicher sagen: Wenn Du nicht bereit bist, mehr als den von Dir genannten Betrag zu investieren, lass es lieber sein. In dieser Preisklasse bekommst Du nur alten Schrott, und das meine ich ganz genauso, wie ich es sage.
Der Markt im Womo/KaWa-Sektor boomt wie nie zuvor, und das wirkt sich natürlich immens auf die Preise aus.
Ob die Fahrzeuge die angebotenen Preise "wert" sind, lasse ich dahingestellt.
Aber meine Erkenntnis der aktuellen Lage ist: Wenn Du nicht mind. 20.000 EUR auf den Tisch legst, wirst Du nicht glücklich werden.
Und wenn Du sicher bist, dass es nicht nur ein Strohfeuer ist und Ihr wirklich längerfristig mit dieser Lösung leben wollt, dann geht die Tendenz schon eher in die Richtung 25.000,-
VG und viel Spass bei der Recherche!
Ralph


----------



## stuk (24. Januar 2018)

eigentlich bist Du hier falsch aber/und wir sind eh abgeschweift.
Wir wollten uns ja nicht ins Grundsätzliche verzetteln und bei Bike-Themen und Campingtipps zum biken bleiben.
Aber es stimmt schon unter 20.000 gibt es nur Baustellen und man wird langfristig nicht glücklich.  ich würde dann weiterhin einen Wohnwagen bevorzugen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Januar 2018)

stuk schrieb:


> eigentlich bist Du hier falsch aber/und wir sind eh abgeschweift.
> Wir wollten uns ja nicht ins Grundsätzliche verzetteln und bei Bike-Themen und Campingtipps zum biken bleiben.
> Aber es stimmt schon unter 20.000 gibt es nur Baustellen und man wird langfristig nicht glücklich.  ich würde dann weiterhin einen Wohnwagen bevorzugen.



An sich hast Du recht, aber der Thread-Titel erlaubt die Fragestellung von Baitman durchaus.


----------



## Baitman (24. Januar 2018)

Moin Ralph! Unseren Wowa ist jetzt auch schon 25 Jahre alt. Erstbeitzer war ein Schreiner, der das Ding in Top Zustand gehalten hat. Innen auch kein altbackenes "Eiche rustikal" sondern zeitloses grau. Dem Teil sieht man nicht an wie alt es ist. Haben aber dennoch vor 4 Jahren dafür fast 5000,- gezahlt. Aber in nem WoWa steckt eben auch viel weniger Technik...

Vom Platzangebot fand ich jetzt ein Alkoven ganz sinnvoll, da sollte im "Wohnbereich, dann mehr Platz sein.

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=256498866&ambitAddress=63512,+Hainburg,+Hessen&ambitCountry=DE&categories=Alcoves&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&features=AUXILIARY_HEATING&isSearchRequest=true&maxPrice=12000&minNumberOfBunks=3&minPrice=10000&pageNumber=1&scopeId=MH&userPosition=50.070976,8.9404065&zipcodeRadius=500&searchId=04b87897-098c-8a5b-78f2-2ebbb66658d4

oder sowas
https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=248275993&ambitAddress=63512,+Hainburg,+Hessen&ambitCountry=DE&categories=Alcoves&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&features=AUXILIARY_HEATING&isSearchRequest=true&maxPrice=12000&minNumberOfBunks=3&minPrice=10000&pageNumber=1&scopeId=MH&userPosition=50.070976,8.9404065&zipcodeRadius=500&searchId=14805846-aba5-f693-601d-fc8a8d197d7e

Innen kann man noch aufhübschen, neue Bezüge usw. Da kann sich meine Frau austoben... Nur habe ich schiss das mich dann die Nebenkosten- Reparaturkosten auffressen... Aber wie ich merke wirds wohl darauf rauslaufen den WoWa zu behalten...


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Januar 2018)

Ein 20 Jahre altes Auto mit 82 PS würde ich generell ausschliessen, auch ohne Raser zu sein...
Und den Zweitgenannten mit 191.000km würde ich heutzutage auch nicht mehr kaufen wollen, ausser ich hätte eine dazu passende Ausbildung (Mechaniker, Lackierer, Schlosser etc.)
Wenn man an den alten Kisten nicht wirklich viel selber machen kann, stehen die zu erwartenden Reparatur-/Instandhaltungskosten wohl kaum in der Relation zum Fahrzeugwert.
Letztlich muss es jeder selber wissen, aber wenn sogar die (gelegentliche) Alltagsnutzung ins Profil gehört, wäre ein solches Auto für mich keine Option.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Januar 2018)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> In erster Linie schreiben die Leute dass es durch die schmalere Bauweise alltagstauglicher wird. Dass ich mit'm 640er nicht mal so eben auf jeden Aldi-Parkplatz komme ist mir schon bewusst.


Die Breite stört im Alltag kaum, eher Länge und Höhe. Der Supermarktparkplatz ist dabei selten ein Problem...
Es kommt eben darauf an, wofür man das Fahrzeug im Alltag braucht. Am WE mal in den Baumarkt oder zur Omma aufs Land ist mit dem Womo natürlich drin; für tägliche Erledigungen (Einkauf, Arbeitsweg, Kindertransport etc.) wirst Du Dir schnell wieder einen PKW wünschen.


singletrailer67 schrieb:


> ich denke da muss man erst mal ein wenig mit unterwegs gewesen sein.


Isso.
Hatte mir für den Schottland-Urlaub explizit einen KaWa gewünscht, da ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Fahrverhalten von Alkoven hatte (von vor 20 Jahren). Ich war dann sehr überrascht, als ich später meinen Challenger  zur Probe gefahren bin: praktisch kaum ein Unterschied im Fahren, dafür bei gleicher Länge viel mehr Platz im Innenraum.



Baitman schrieb:


> Wir kennen uns halt mal so überhaubt nicht damit aus. Wissen nur das wir auf die Nasszelle und Waschbecken verzichten können. Haben wir im WoWa nie genutzt, und Waschbecken in der Küche reicht aus.


Wenn Du die Nasszelle nicht brauchst - wozu dann ein Wohnmobil? Stehst Du nur auf Campingplätzen? Und wenn für Dich sowieso das Vorzelt als Erweiterung in Frage kommt...
Da wäre doch gerade bei begrenztem Budget der Selbstausbau eines gebrauchten Transporters eine gute Idee.


Baitman schrieb:


> Nur habe ich schiss das mich dann die Nebenkosten- Reparaturkosten auffressen...


Wenn das Basisfahrzeug keine teuren Schäden hat und das Mobil an sich trocken ist, kann man je nach optischem Anspruch und handwerklichen Fähigkeiten ziemlich viel selbst reparieren.


----------



## Baitman (24. Januar 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Nasszelle nicht brauchst - wozu dann ein Wohnmobil? Stehst Du nur auf Campingplätzen? Und wenn für Dich sowieso das Vorzelt als Erweiterung in Frage kommt...
> Da wäre doch gerade bei begrenztem Budget der Selbstausbau eines gebrauchten Transporters eine gute Idee.
> 
> Wenn das Basisfahrzeug keine teuren Schäden hat und das Mobil an sich trocken ist, kann man je nach optischem Anspruch und handwerklichen Fähigkeiten ziemlich viel selbst reparieren.



Unser Kind hat auf Campingplätzen mehr Spaß. Bei größeren zb Hallenbad, Indoor Spielplatz, Kinderanimation (Landal-Camping) zumindset aber sind auf nem Campingplatz viele gleichaltrige Kinder... Und man kann auch mal einen ganzen Tag nichts unternehmen wenn man einen schönen Platz hat.

Ein WoMo erweitert eben auch den Radius. Mehr wie im Umkreis von 200km habe ich keine Lust mit dem Wowa anzufahren. Überholmanöver um kurz 100 zu fahren um nach einem km wieder mit 80 zwischen den LKW´s zu fahren...

Selbstausbau und Reparaturen kommt mangels technischem Verständnis und mäßigem handwerklich Geschick eher nicht in Frage. Dazu noch permanenter Zeitmangell. Dann schon eher ein Transporter der schon ausgebaut wurde.


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Januar 2018)

Die Thematik mit der nicht erforderlichen Nasszelle bzw. Toilette habe ich vorher ehrlichgesagt nicht so recht mit einbezogen.
Unter dieser Voraussetzung denke ich, käme schon der ein oder andere (selbst-)ausgebaute Kastenwagen in Frage, ohne dass Du Dein Budget extrem überziehen musst.
Eine sehr wichtige Frage ist bei solchen Fahrzeugen immer, ob es eine zufriedenstellende Schlafsituation für 3 Personen gibt.
Man ist ja nicht immer auf einem Campingplatz und hat nicht dauernd ein Vorzelt aufgebaut.


----------



## mtb1140 (24. Januar 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Wissen nur das wir auf die Nasszelle und Waschbecken verzichten können. Haben wir im WoWa nie genutzt, und Waschbecken in der Küche reicht aus.



Also wir sind letztes Jahr nach vielen Jahren Auto+Wowa auf ein WoMo (Teilintegrierter m. gr. Heckgarage) gewechselt, was für unsere Art von Urlaub (=Rundreise) perfekt ist. Vorort hat man eine geringere Flexibiltät, aber durch die Bikes kommt man ohnehin viel herum und Einkäufe erledigen während der Fahrt, da die Zufahrt zum Supermarkt kein Problem mehr darstellt. Aber zur Nasszelle ist zu sagen, dass wir sie im WoMo sehr oft benutzen, vor allem wenn wir auf Stellplätzen stehen, wo es nur Wasser und Strom gibt.


----------



## Baitman (24. Januar 2018)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Die Thematik mit der nicht erforderlichen Nasszelle bzw. Toilette habe ich vorher ehrlichgesagt nicht so recht mit einbezogen.
> Unter dieser Voraussetzung denke ich, käme schon der ein oder andere (selbst-)ausgebaute Kastenwagen in Frage, ohne dass Du Dein Budget extrem überziehen musst.
> Eine sehr wichtige Frage ist bei solchen Fahrzeugen immer, ob es eine zufriedenstellende Schlafsituation für 3 Personen gibt.
> Man ist ja nicht immer auf einem Campingplatz und hat nicht dauernd ein Vorzelt aufgebaut.



Toilette wird auf jedenfall benötigt, nur die Duschmöglichkeit und das Waschbecken in einer Nasszelle nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Januar 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Toilette wird auf jedenfall benötigt, nur die Duschmöglichkeit und das Waschbecken in einer Nasszelle nicht...



Na dann wird's schwer. Keine Nasszelle und trotzdem Toilette - das läuft dann darauf hinaus, irgendwo im Auto eine mobile Toilette zu verstauen und bei Bedarf rauszuholen. Klingt für mich nach einer sehr kompromissbehafteten Bastellösung, die auf Dauer nicht glücklich macht.
"Bitte alle wegkucken, ich kacke jetzt!"


----------



## Baitman (24. Januar 2018)

Geschissen wird bei uns auch nicht im WoWa! 
Die Toilette in einer separaten Kabine schon , aber eine Nasszelle zum duschen und ein Waschbecken muss nicht sein. Die Spüle zum Händewaschen ist ja auch noch da. Aber klar, wenn ansonsten alles passt mach ich wegen ner Nasszelle nicht rum, bei sowas gebrauchtem ist es ja kein Wunschkonzert...

Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher:
https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=ed01f3c3-ab1c-8332-5889-238f42dbdc3c

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=68e72547-372d-96bd-9b7b-38b8fe8cffcb

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=89e85ed6-c17e-865e-82ef-7d4a09895935


----------



## kettlebell (24. Januar 2018)

Ich selbst bin nun seit mehreren Jahren mit einem T5 Beach unterwegs (Bett wie California, allerdings ohne Hochdach und ohne fest eingebaute Schränke und Küche). Im Urlaub haben wir ein Vorzelt für Küche und Bike-Klamotten genutzt. Mittlerweile hat der T5 230 Tsd. KM runter - ohne bisher große Probleme bereitet zu haben. Die Räder hatten wir auf den T5-Gepäckträger an der Hecktür befestigt. Auch am Wochenende war das für uns zu zweit eine super flexible Lösung, um z.B. mit Wildcamping für 2 Tage in den Bergen zu bleiben.

Als unser Kind zur Welt kam, wurde uns diese Möglichkeit zu klein. Auch das ewige Geschleppe der Camping-Sachen aus dem Keller ins Auto und zurück nervte. Wir haben uns dann 2014 einen 7,80 Meter Fendt Wowa mit Doppelhochbett gekauft. Man muss erst mal das Riesengespann zum Fahren kennen lernen, aber dann wird es geil und wir haben damit schöne Urlaube bisher erleben dürfen. Die Räder kommen jetzt auf den Wowa-Gepäckträger.

Was wir schätzen, ist die Flexibilität auf Camping-Plätzen, wenn wir schnell das Auto brauchen. Es ist auch die Größe innen drin, die man so erstmal mit Standard-Mobilen nicht hat. Und natürlich spielt auch der absolute Preis eine Rolle. Letztendlich kauft man mit dem Wohnmobil ein Auto, welches über das Jahr hinweg kaum genutzt wird - außer man ist Rentner und hat entsprechend Zeit. Das ganze Thema halte ich deswegen für ineffizient.

Aber die Leute fliegen halt nicht mehr, wegen der aktuellen politischen Situation und das Geld muss trotzdem unter die Leute gebracht werden. Somit dann eben Wohnmobil. Ein negativer Begleitumstand kommt damit auf, dass mittlerweile ohne ewig lange Vorreservierung die guten Campingplätze in der Hochsaison nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen - wenn man denn auf diese Zeit mit Kindern angewiesen ist.

Deswegen: entweder Rentner oder gut situiertes Yuppi-Pärchen mit Protzfaktor fürs Wohnmobil. Sobald Kinder kommen bei voller Berufstätigkeit, halte ich einen WoWa für die bessere Variante.


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Januar 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Geschissen wird bei uns auch nicht im WoWa!
> Die Toilette in einer separaten Kabine schon , aber eine Nasszelle zum duschen und ein Waschbecken muss nicht sein. Die Spüle zum Händewaschen ist ja auch noch da. Aber klar, wenn ansonsten alles passt mach ich wegen ner Nasszelle nicht rum, bei sowas gebrauchtem ist es ja kein Wunschkonzert...
> 
> Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher:
> ...



Den VW finde ich optisch echt schick, aber wo da 4 Schlafplätze (oder auch 3) sein sollen, erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Der Peugeot ist eine eklige abgeranzte alte Karre - würde ich nicht geschenkt wollen.

Der Pössl ist wirklich OK - allerdings mit knapp 170.000km und 18 Jahren natürlich auch schon ein ganz schön altes Gefährt. Wenn er aber gut gepflegt ist und keinen Wartungsstau hat, durchaus interessant.
Der Innenraum entspricht einem "echten" Womo ohne faule Kompromisse und billige Selbstbau-Lösungen.
In der Preisklasse schon viel Gegenwert!
Dazu ist er mit 5.50m Länge absolut alltagstauglich und auch im Urlaub flexibel.


----------



## stuk (8. Februar 2018)

urlaubsreif.....und ready to Travel


----------



## schwed1 (17. Februar 2018)

Gibts bei den bikegebieten wie Lago, molveno, Saalbach, usw auch Stellplätze für Wohnmobile. Wenn ja darf man sich da auch mit Wohnwagen hinstellen. Hintergrund ist der, dass mir ein z.b t5 für den Alltag zu viel Sprit braucht. Fahre so 25 000 km im Jahr. Und ein kleiner Wohnwagen wäre im Unterhalt ja doch etwas günstiger.


----------



## WhatTheHell (17. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre im Alltag einen Viano und überlege mir dafür ein Dachzelt anzuschaffen. Damit sollte eine Übernachtung (so gut wie) überall möglich sein und man muss nicht schuaen ob es spezielle (Park) Plätze gibt


----------



## schwed1 (17. Februar 2018)

Ja sowas wäre natürlich optimal. Hast du einen Diesel. Wenn ja wie hoch ist der Verbrauch.


----------



## stuk (17. Februar 2018)

Reine Stellplätze sind für wowa leider tabu. Da muss dann ein Campingplatz her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhatTheHell (17. Februar 2018)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Ja sowas wäre natürlich optimal. Hast du einen Diesel. Wenn ja wie hoch ist der Verbrauch.



Ja, es ist ein Diesel(3L-V6). Im Sommer liege ich zw. 7-8,5 L, im Moment eher bei bei 9-11 L, je nach Fahrweise.


----------



## schwed1 (18. Februar 2018)

Ok, Danke!


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. Februar 2018)

stuk schrieb:


> Reine Stellplätze sind für wowa leider tabu. Da muss dann ein Campingplatz her



Wir waren schon 2x im Bikepark Leogang und haben dort auf dem großen Parkplatz unterhalb der Talstation mit dem VW Bus genächtigt. Dort waren auch einige Biker mit PKW+Wohnwagen, Probleme gabs da offensichtlich keine.
Und dieser "Parkplatz" ist sogar mit einer mobilen Toiletten-/Duschanlage ausgestattet, somit würde ich den schon als Stellplatz gelten lassen.


----------



## schwed1 (18. Februar 2018)

Ist wahrscheinlich dann eher die Ausnahme?


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. Februar 2018)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich dann eher die Ausnahme?



Eine Regel würde ich davon auch nicht ableiten. Hängt vermutlich mit der generellen Frequentierung / Menge zusammen. Als wir dort waren, war der Parkplatz nicht gerade überfüllt, es war sehr chillig


----------



## schwed1 (18. Februar 2018)

Sorry das hab ich dann wohl falsch rübergebracht. Meinte eigentlich vom Stellplatz her eher die Ausnahme. So quasi da wird es nicht viel geben wo Wohnwägen erlaubt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. Februar 2018)

Erlaubt ist das Übernachten auf Parkplätzen (dazu zählt auch das Dachzelten) in Österreich oder Italien eigentlich praktisch nirgendwo. Wi stark aufgepasst und auch bestraft wird hängt wohl von Frequentierung und Saisonzeit ab.


----------



## stuk (18. Februar 2018)

Und "Stellplätze" sind meist eingeschrankte Plätze wo man pro Stunde bezahlt und bis maximal 2-3 tage bleiben kann. Diese Plätze sind für wowa selten freigegeben.


----------



## Baitman (20. Februar 2018)

Wir haben uns nun entschieden unseren Wohnwagen zu behalten aber unseren Fuhrpark zu erneuern. Für mein Männer Auto, ein 2 Sitzer kangoo Kasten, kam ein smart four four. Jetzt suche ich Ersatz für unseren Caddy life.
Er sollte ne Stützlast von 75 kg haben und 1300 ziehen können. Rucksitze entfernbar, sodass ich auch zwei Bikes rein bekomme. Sollte eur6 haben. Ne idee? Größe ca caddy Niveau.


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Februar 2018)

Da fällt mir auf Anhieb der Dacia Dokker ein.


----------



## Baitman (20. Februar 2018)

Und in den dokker passen die Bikes stehend rein? Sind am Boden Ösen um die Bikes fest zu zurren?


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Februar 2018)

Keine Ahnung, in welchem Auto das vorbereitet ist. Da muss man vermutlich fast überall selbst Hand anlegen...
Und das Vorderrad muss eh immer raus - aber dafür gibts ja einfache Befestigungs-Möglichkeiten für die Gabel (Schnellspanner/Steckachse)
Das praktizieren unzählige Leute so.


----------



## Baitman (20. Februar 2018)

In meinem Kangoo Rapid kann ich zwei Bikes komplett reinstellen ohne ein Rad auszubauen. Den Luxus hätte ich gern wieder. Die Rücksitze müssten dafür zu entfernen sein. Muss ich mich wohl mal umsehen, was da die üblichen Verdächtigen bieten. Berlingo, partner, tourneo, Kangoo...


----------



## andi. (20. Februar 2018)

Gibt es hier User mit selbstausgebauten Kasten ala Renault Trafic o.ä. ? Suche noch Anregungen wie man Doppelbett, Schrank und Platz für 2 Bikes am besten unterbekommt.


----------



## WhatTheHell (21. Februar 2018)

andi. schrieb:


> Gibt es hier User mit selbstausgebauten Kasten ala Renault Trafic o.ä. ? Suche noch Anregungen wie man Doppelbett, Schrank und Platz für 2 Bikes am besten unterbekommt.



Hast Du schon"nebenan" geschaut, da wird viel über sowas gesprochen:  https://www.kastenwagenforum.de/forum/


----------



## andi. (21. Februar 2018)

In dem Forum bin ich auch angemeldet, wollte nur mal ein paar spezifische Lösung für MTB im Fahrzeug sehen  Im Kastenwagenforum ist doch mehr die Fraktion unterwegs die ihre Räder gern auf dem Heckträger durch die Gegend fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (21. Februar 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> In meinem Kangoo Rapid kann ich zwei Bikes komplett reinstellen ohne ein Rad auszubauen. Den Luxus hätte ich gern wieder. Die Rücksitze müssten dafür zu entfernen sein...


Muss ich ja etwas schmunzeln, es ist einfacher die Rücksitze des Fahrzeugs auszubauen als die Vorderräder der Bikes, verstehe ich Dich richtig?


----------



## Baitman (21. Februar 2018)

Ich brauche ein auto bei dem ich mir kein Kopf machen muss wenn ich den laderaum mit Grünschnitt vollknalle und mein verdrecktes angelzeug nach ner Schlammschlacht reinfeuer, oder auch eben zwei Bikes einfach reinstelle. Zweisitzer Kastenwagen nicht wieder da das die familienkutsche sein wird.


----------



## Baitman (21. Februar 2018)

toschi schrieb:


> Muss ich ja etwas schmunzeln, es ist einfacher die Rücksitze des Fahrzeugs auszubauen als die Vorderräder der Bikes, verstehe ich Dich richtig?



Der Kangoo Rapid hat keine rücksitze. Kasten mit lkw Zulassung...


----------



## ar_jay (22. Februar 2018)

andi. schrieb:


> Gibt es hier User mit selbstausgebauten Kasten ala Renault Trafic o.ä. ? Suche noch Anregungen wie man Doppelbett, Schrank und Platz für 2 Bikes am besten unterbekommt.


ich fahre nen l2h1. ich habe 1 Bike an der Seite daneben Bett und darunter Schubkästen. An der Trennwand Kühlschrank und Kochgelegenheit. Bei Bedarf steht dann davor noch 1 Bike. Mit den Bikes kann man sich dann aber im Bus kaum mehr bewegen. Ich bin gerade am überlegen das ganze nochmal umzubauen - aber die richtige Idee habe ich auch noch nicht. Denke gerade über ein Schlafdach nach und die Trennwand zu entfernen + Drehsitze. Schlafdach hat halt den Nachteil das man außerhalb von legalen Stellplätzen gleich auffällt

Wenn Höhe für Dich kein Thema ist würde ich direkt einen H2 nehmen, hinten dann eine Bikegarage rein + Platz für Grill und Stühle und darüber das Bett (Google mal nach Renntransporter dann siehst Du was ich meine)


----------



## WhatTheHell (22. Februar 2018)

ar_jay schrieb:


> i.... Denke gerade über ein Schlafdach nach und die Trennwand zu entfernen + Drehsitze. Schlafdach hat halt den Nachteil das man außerhalb von legalen Stellplätzen gleich auffällt



Darüber denke ich auch gerade nach. Komme gerade aus Essen wieder, da ist gerade eine Outdoor-Messe.  Dort habe ich mir mal live diese Dachzelte angesehen, und muss sagen, es gefällt und scheint auch praktisch zu sein. Ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen und dann entscheiden, aber ich denke das werden wir in Zukunft so machen. Flexibel, mobil und ich kann die Bikes im Auto lassen!
Mir wird jedes Mal schlecht wenn ich die Kosten für Ferienwohnung, Hotel oder Pension sehe, nur um einen Schlafplatz zu haben.
mal abgesehen davon das man ja tagsüber eh mit dem Bike uterwegs ist.


----------



## andi. (22. Februar 2018)

@ar_jay danke für dein Feedback und die Beschreibung deines Ausbaus. Hast du zufällig ein paar Bilder davon? Ich werd demnächst auch mal eine Skizze machen wie ich es mir vorstellen mit dem Ausbau. Habe jetzt noch gesehen, dass der Fiat Ducato ja einen Innenbreite von über 180 hat. Da könnte man sogar ein Doppelbett quer einbauen.

Aktuell bevorzuge ich eher H1. Man passt einfach nochmal mehr überall durch und wirkt noch unscheinbarer sag ich mir. Oder spricht sonst noch etwas für H2? Klar eine Bikegarage unterm Bett wäre schon auch praktisch... Mh

@WhatTheHell diese Dachzelte sind schon was feines, aber man sieht halt aus nem Kilometer Entfernungen, dass da gecampt wird. Hier und da wäre mir das deutlich zu auffällig. Ich denke auch etwas mehr an einen unauffälligen Camper.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2018)

andi. schrieb:


> Habe jetzt noch gesehen, dass der Fiat Ducato ja einen Innenbreite von über 180 hat. Da könnte man sogar ein Doppelbett quer einbauen.
> 
> Aktuell bevorzuge ich eher H1. Man passt einfach nochmal mehr überall durch und wirkt noch unscheinbarer sag ich mir. Oder spricht sonst noch etwas für H2? Klar eine Bikegarage unterm Bett wäre schon auch praktisch... Mh



So ein Ducato ist eine andere Nummer als ein Trafic - und innen sowie außen sowieso größer. Eignet sich zwar viel besser als Campingfahrzeug, aber schlechter als PKW-Ersatz...
Mit dem Trafic in H1 bleibst Du um die 2m; der Ducato H1 ist schon drüber. Hat man diese Grenze gerissen, kann man auch gleich auf H2 gehen. Die meisten professionellen Ausbauten haben den H2 als Grundlage. Querbett mit 1,90 ist kein Problem und man kann das hoch genug bauen um die Fahrräder unten drunter unterbringen zu können.


----------



## ar_jay (26. Februar 2018)

andi. schrieb:


> @ar_jay danke für dein Feedback und die Beschreibung deines Ausbaus. Hast du zufällig ein paar Bilder davon?



Hab Dir ne PM geschickt


----------



## andi. (1. März 2018)

Ich schwanke noch sehr beim Fahrzeug hin und her. T5 lang oder Sprinter L2H2 sind zwei ganz verschiedene Fahrzeuge. Einsatzzweck ist öfters an Wochenenden mehrere Bikes (2 und mehr) irgendwo hin zu transportieren und dabei im Bus zu zweit zu schlafen. Es muss keine riesen Küche drin sein, etwas Gepäck, ein paar Schränke sollten aber reinpassen. Ich glaube im normalen T5 wird das einfach viel zu eng wenn man sich drin nochmal bewegen möchte. Hin und wieder dann auch mal ein Urlaub irgendwo in Europa für 1-2 Wochen mit Rädern dabei.

Das klingt dann schon eher nach Heckgarage mit hohem Bett im L2H2? Aber da schreckt mich doch die Fahrzeuggröße etwas ab. Mhh..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhatTheHell (1. März 2018)

Soll der Wagen denn auch im Alltag genutzt werden (einkaufen, Ausflüge etc.)?
So ein Sprinter hat schon was ... die Größe würde mich aber auch, zumindest als Alltagsauto, überlegen lassen.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2018)

andi. schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch sehr beim Fahrzeug hin und her. T5 lang oder Sprinter L2H2 sind zwei ganz verschiedene Fahrzeuge. Einsatzzweck ist öfters an Wochenenden mehrere Bikes (2 und mehr) irgendwo hin zu transportieren und dabei im Bus zu zweit zu schlafen. Es muss keine riesen Küche drin sein, etwas Gepäck, ein paar Schränke sollten aber reinpassen. Ich glaube im normalen T5 wird das einfach viel zu eng wenn man sich drin nochmal bewegen möchte. Hin und wieder dann auch mal ein Urlaub irgendwo in Europa für 1-2 Wochen mit Rädern dabei.
> 
> Das klingt dann schon eher nach Heckgarage mit hohem Bett im L2H2? Aber da schreckt mich doch die Fahrzeuggröße etwas ab. Mhh..


Ein Kumpel hatte einen und ist damit oft am WE unterwegs gewesen, wenn auch zum Klettern und surfen... Und hat die Zeit sehr genossen. Hat sich aber später, als der Tüv die Scheidung  eingereicht hat, und dann eher auch ein normales Auto wollte was deutlich kleineres zugelegt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (2. März 2018)

Ich denke, bei einem Selbstausbau ist die alles entscheidende Frage, ob man die Bikes im Auto transportieren können will und trotzdem noch drin schlafen kann / will. Wenn diese beiden Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden sollen, führt (fast) kein Weg an einem Ducato (oder beugleichem Pendant) vorbei.
Je nach Körpergröße ist ein Querbett denkbar. Man sollte aber unbedingt beachten, dass man ja auch eine Innenverkleidung im Fahrzeug haben wird und so die effektive (Schlaf-)Länge eines Querbetts oftmals gerade so die 1,85m erreicht.
Und wer will schon immer in Embryonalstellung liegen?
Für mich als knapp 2m-Mann kam bzw. kommt ein Querbett in keinem der üblichen Kastenwagen in Frage, nicht einmal in den paar Modellen, die eine zusätzliche "Schlafbeule" angebaut haben, alles bereits getestet, alles Murks.
Wer einen Ducato so ausbauen will, dass er über den Bikes schläft, kommt im Regelfall an einem H2 nicht vorbei, ausser man ist Freund von sarg-ähnlicher Schlafsituation.


----------



## andi. (2. März 2018)

Das Auto wäre unter der Woche nur selten im Einsatz, da Pendelweg mit dem Rad erledigt werden kann und ein zweites kleines Fahrzeug vorhanden sein wird.

Im Auto schlafen mit den Bikes wäre schon wichtig, gerade wenn man mal irgendwo steht, wo es nicht unbedingt erlaubt ist 

Hannah Barnes hat ein recht interessantes Layout in ihrem T5 umgesetzt: http://www.hannahbarnes.co.uk/2014/07/vw-t5-conversion/

Die Räder hinten quer in eine abgetrennte Garage und vorne ein aufs minimalste reduzierter Schlafbereich. Bin am überlegen ob auch das ausreichen würde. Dann wäre ein langer T5 ok. Wobei ich erstmal testen müssten ob meine aktuellen M/L Bikes quer so in den Bus passen täten.


----------



## frittenullnull (2. März 2018)

Unser T5 bekommt nächste Woche ein Aufstelldach, dann dürfen die bikes bald nachts auch im Bus schlafen


----------



## andi. (2. März 2018)

@frittenullnull wie schaut euer T5 von innen aus? Welchen Radstand habt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (2. März 2018)

andi. schrieb:


> @frittenullnull wie schaut euer T5 von innen aus? Welchen Radstand habt ihr?


radstand ist kurz. aktuell schaut er innen wie auf den bildern aus. wird dann aber alles umgebaut wie auf dem plan. nur die küchenzeile bleibt.
das notbett wird aber noch schmaler, damit die bikes in die mitte passen. wollen dann meist im hochdach schlafen.


----------



## frittenullnull (2. März 2018)

werden mit folgenden haltern arbeiten:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/universal-In...terung-Steckachse-Fahrradhalter-/162127403557


----------



## -mo- (2. März 2018)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> werden mit folgenden haltern arbeiten:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/universal-In...terung-Steckachse-Fahrradhalter-/162127403557



Hast Du Dir schon mal die Halterung/Gabelaufnahme von Radstand angeschaut:
http://www.radstand.de/
Im Shop unter Zubehör.
Bin damit im Defender sehr gut unterwegs. Wäre so wie ich das sehe etwas günstiger.

Gruß Moritz


----------



## sarge (3. März 2018)

Da mir das zu teuer war, hab ich mir beim Buntmetallhändler Aluflachstange und sortengleiches Rohr absägen lassen. Materialkosten waren etwas unter 2€/ Halter. Ein Freund hat mir die Dinger zusammengeschweißt und ich hab das ganze dann mit einem Stück Siebdruckplatte als Distanzhalter, in die Nutensteine der Airlineschienen am Boden geschraubt. Macht was es soll und mit dem Stück Siebdruckplatte kann ich es mir anpassen, wie ich es brauche.


----------



## greifswald (4. März 2018)

andi. schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch sehr beim Fahrzeug hin und her. T5 lang oder Sprinter L2H2 sind zwei ganz verschiedene Fahrzeuge. Einsatzzweck ist öfters an Wochenenden mehrere Bikes (2 und mehr) irgendwo hin zu transportieren und dabei im Bus zu zweit zu schlafen. Es muss keine riesen Küche drin sein, etwas Gepäck, ein paar Schränke sollten aber reinpassen. Ich glaube im normalen T5 wird das einfach viel zu eng wenn man sich drin nochmal bewegen möchte. Hin und wieder dann auch mal ein Urlaub irgendwo in Europa für 1-2 Wochen mit Rädern dabei.
> 
> Das klingt dann schon eher nach Heckgarage mit hohem Bett im L2H2? Aber da schreckt mich doch die Fahrzeuggröße etwas ab. Mhh..



Ich habe hier beides im Einsatz:t6 kurz und niedrig sowie LT2 h2l2. Zuvor t5 lang+t3.

Du musst wissen, was du willst: Der t5/6 ist alltagstauglich und hat Fahrkomfort nahe am PKW, aber mit 2 Ràdern drin eher eine Sardinenbüchse. 

Der LT2/Sprinter ist da eher LKW, erheblich rauher, sollte nachträglich gedämmt werden. Tempomat auf 120 und laufen lassen - alles drüber ist anstrengend. Wendekreis nicht größer als beim T5 LR.
Dafür wunderbar viel Platz als Campingmobil.

Als Stadtbewohner nutze ich selten ein Auto. Wenn ich es dann doch benötige, stellt die Fahrzeuggröße (LT) keinen Nachteil dar. Ich würde daher immer zum LT tendieren.


----------



## mw.dd (4. März 2018)

andi. schrieb:


> Das Auto wäre unter der Woche nur selten im Einsatz, da Pendelweg mit dem Rad erledigt werden kann und ein zweites kleines Fahrzeug vorhanden sein wird.



Dann ganz klar Transporter (Ducato oder wenn genug Geld da ist Sprinter). Ein aktueller Ducato (oder das Vorgängermodell) fahren gut und man hat reichlich Platz. Ich würde mindestens 5,40 (L2?) nehmen und die größte verfügbare Höhe (beim L2 ist das m.E.n. H3). Und man kann nach und nach ausbauen je nach Bedürfnissen. Isolieren, Fenster Liegefläche als erstes, alles weitere nach und nach.


----------



## verano (4. März 2018)

Ich lese hier immer interessiert mit, da wir selbst einen T5 MV fahren, der gelegentlich als Camper herhalten darf. 
Viele tolle Anregungen findet man im TX Board. Dort gibt es Umbauten in allen erdenklichen Richtungen.

https://tx-board.de/forum/der-fern-reisetaugliche.152/

Wir haben bisher eine Bettkonstruktion, die sich bei Bedarf relativ schnell ein- und ausbauen lässt. Der Platz zu dritt ist natürlich arg eingeschränkt. Wenn alles passt kommt vor dem Sommer ein Aufstelldach!


----------



## NobbyRalph (4. März 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann ganz klar Transporter (Ducato oder wenn genug Geld da ist Sprinter). Ein aktueller Ducato (oder das Vorgängermodell) fahren gut und man hat reichlich Platz. Ich würde mindestens 5,40 (L2?) nehmen und die größte verfügbare Höhe (beim L2 ist das m.E.n. H3). Und man kann nach und nach ausbauen je nach Bedürfnissen. Isolieren, Fenster Liegefläche als erstes, alles weitere nach und nach.



5.40m (5.41m) gibt es nur mit H2 Dach. Wenn man den Ducato (oder seine Konzern-Geschwister) mit dem H3 Dach möchte, ist das Fahrzeug immer 5.99m oder 6.36m lang.


----------



## mw.dd (4. März 2018)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> 5.40m (5.41m) gibt es nur mit H2 Dach. Wenn man den Ducato (oder seine Konzern-Geschwister) mit dem H3 Dach möchte, ist das Fahrzeug immer 5.99m oder 6.36m lang.


Sorry, Du hast natürlich recht. Vier Längen/drei Höhen, nicht umgekehrt


----------



## stuk (11. März 2018)

passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (5. April 2018)

geht auch so.


----------



## knuuth (6. April 2018)

stuk schrieb:


> passtAnhang anzeigen 706365



Die Idee mit dem 'inhouse' Radständer ist super! Die hätte ich zu meinen WoMo Zeiten auch mal haben können. Zwar passten z.T. bis zu drei Räder hinten in den Ducato rein, aber das Anbinden via Spanngurten war zu weilen doch nervig.... 
Mittlerweile bin ich auf WoWa umgestiegen. Aber da ich den damaligen Lagerraum so gut fand, musste es ein WoWa sein, der auch so was bietet. Mit Fendt bin ich da fündig geworden. Überlege mir gerade, nun dort so eine Art von Radständer rein zu nehmen....
Aber das Thema Zuladung ist hier natürlich gleich mal was anderes.... 
Danke für den Tipp...!


----------



## stuk (6. April 2018)

ja gerne. 
die bikes in die Garage mit der Radhalterung zu sichern geht recht schnell. ist diese jedoch sehr voll. stühle, tisch, grill, etc. wird es doch fummelig. daher machen wir das wohl nur bei längeren Fahrten,  Regen oder unsicheren Zielen. 
nachts einfach reinstellen geht ja ohne Träger ganz gut.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. April 2018)

stuk schrieb:


> ja gerne.
> die bikes in die Garage mit der Radhalterung zu sichern geht recht schnell. ist diese jedoch sehr voll. stühle, tisch, grill, etc. wird es doch fummelig. daher machen wir das wohl nur bei längeren Fahrten,  Regen oder unsicheren Zielen.
> nachts einfach reinstellen geht ja ohne Träger ganz gut.


Stehen die Bikes ohne Bodenschienen stabil? Wir wollten bisher nicht auf eine Sicherung am Boden verzichten. Dafür schenken wir uns die Rödelei mit Gurten.


----------



## stuk (8. April 2018)

durch die greifarme stehen die bikes auch unten sicher .


----------



## stuk (8. Mai 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Stehen die Bikes ohne Bodenschienen stabil? Wir wollten bisher nicht auf eine Sicherung am Boden verzichten. Dafür schenken wir uns die Rödelei mit Gurten.



War mir letztes we da auch unsicher, irgendwie standen die diesmal nicht so stabil. 
Habe dann den Sattel bis zur Garagendecke ausgefahren und so war die Bewegung nach oben gesichert.


----------



## stuk (24. Mai 2018)

was ist das geil mit so einem womo. 
gibt dem bikehobby nochmals einen Kick.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Mai 2018)

Ich find ja WoMos eine Pest, ob aufm Camping, in der Natur oder auf der Autobahn. Am schlimmsten im eigenen Wohnumfeld, wenn die Leut da übernachten und kein eignes Klo dabei haben....fast so schlimm wie Rollheimer.

Wollte ich nur mal loswerden  - bin auch schon WoMo gefahren, nur mal so als Einwurf eines als Beifahrer auf der Rückbank div Californias Geplagter (WoMo Besitzer scheinen eine eigene Dynamik zu entwickeln).


----------



## stuk (2. Juni 2018)

stuk schrieb:


> camping saalbach inkl. jokercard
> http://www.camping-saalbach.at/
> allein wegen der aussicht werden wir dahin!!!



Leider gibt es den Platz in saalbach nich mehr. 
Kennt ihr Alternativen in saalbach hinterglem ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (20. November 2018)

War das, auch wetterbedingt, eine geile Saison. 5mal Winterberg, 3wochen durch die Alpen und Gardasee, Eifel und dann noch zur Nord und Ostsee und nach Holland.  Das Womo und die Art Urlaub zu machen war für uns die richtige Entscheidung.  Leider ist jetzt erstmal Pause.....scheiss Winter.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. November 2018)

stuk schrieb:


> War das, auch wetterbedingt, eine geile Saison. 5mal Winterberg, 3wochen durch die Alpen und Gardasee, Eifel und dann noch zur Nord und Ostsee und nach Holland.  Das Womo und die Art Urlaub zu machen war für uns die richtige Entscheidung.  Leider ist jetzt erstmal Pause.....scheiss Winter.


Du kannst doch auch im Winter mit WoMo los, Voraussetzung: isolierte Tanks.
Für Winterberg würde ich zwar nicht unbedingt Urlaub opfern, aber ansonsten schöne Urlaubsliste


----------



## stuk (20. November 2018)

Winterberg war auch nur immer am we.
Winterurlaub würde unser womo schon können aber uns sind dann die Tage zu kurz und draußen zu kalt. wenn man mehr indoor als unterwegs ist dann bleibe ich lieber zu Hause.


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. November 2018)

stuk schrieb:


> ...Winterurlaub würde unser womo schon können aber uns sind dann die Tage zu kurz und draußen zu kalt. wenn man mehr indoor als unterwegs ist dann bleibe ich lieber zu Hause.



Genau unsere Einstellung. Wenn es nachmittags um halb 5 dämmert, werden die Abende selbst in großen Womos verdammt lang. Um 21h schlafen zu gehen, um dann ab halb 4 morgens wach zu liegen, ist für so junge Leute wie uns keine Option


----------



## HeikeK (21. November 2018)

Also wir fahren auch im Winter mit dem Wohnmobil. Im Sommer richten sich die Ziele eher danach, wo man gut biken kann, im Winter dann Städtetouren, Saunaabende, Weihnachtsmarkt, etc. Und wenn tagsüber das Wetter gut ist, geht ja auch Skifahren oder Wandern. Uns gefällt's.


----------



## stuk (12. Mai 2019)

..weil ich es grade vor einen Verkauf eines Evocs selbst angewendet habe.....

Coregataps bzw. die Discounterversion zum Reinigen von Trinkblasen, Mundstücken, Schläuchen und Trinkflaschen.
Und auch gut für Wassertanks, Leitungen, Kanister und sonstige Gefäße
Hygienisch gründlich und nicht schädlich (was für Opas Gebiss gut ist kann nicht giftig und aggro sein) Trotzdem nochmal klar nachspülen nicht vergessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

